# Ăn cơm không lo tăng cân nếu bạn cho thêm thứ này vào khi nấu



## MoonLight (11/10/18)

*Với những cô nàng có cân nặng vượt trội, thì ăn cơm là việc làm “xa xỉ” bởi chúng sẽ khiến bạn tăng cân ầm ầm. Tuy nhiên thực hiện những mẹo dưới đây bạn có thể ăn thoải mái mà không sợ cân nặng vượt mức kiểm soát.*

Sở dĩ các cô nàng thừa cân không dám ăn cơm, là bởi vì trong cơm chứa rất nhiều tinh bột dễ khiến bạn bị tăng cân nhanh chóng. Bởi thế với những cô nàng mũm mĩm muốn giảm cân thì cơm là kẻ thù “không đội trời chung”, nhiều bạn không dám động vào dù là 1 hạt. Thế nhưng nếu bạn không ăn cơm trong thời gian dài sẽ dẫn tới tình trạng cơ thể bị suy nhược, thiếu chất gây ảnh hưởng lớn đến sức khỏe.

Để thoát khỏi cảnh thèm cơm mà không bị tăng cân, chuyên mục làm đẹp sẽ mách bạn 3 mẹo nấu cơm càng ăn càng giảm cân bạn nên ghi nhớ.

*1.  Cho thêm khoai lang vào nồi cơm*
Không chỉ làm đẹp da và tốt cho sức khỏe, khoai lang là thực phẩm chứa nhiều chất xơ, cung cấp cho bạn nhiều khoáng chất, protein thực vật, tạo cho bạn cảm giác no. Từ đó giúp hạn chế lượng thức ăn đưa vào cơ thể. Bởi thế cơm độn khoai lang là món ăn giúp bạn giảm cân hiệu quả.

_

_
_Ăn cơm độn khoai lang giúp bạn giảm cân hiệu quả_​
*Nguyên liệu     *

1 củ khoai lang
1 bơ gạo
*Cách làm:*

_

_
_Khoai lang gọt sạch vỏ, cắt thành từng miếng nhỏ. Vo gạo rồi cho khoai và gạo vào nồi cơm điện nấu chín. Bạn có thể ăn cơm khoai cùng các món mặn như bình thường_​
*2. Cho thêm đậu đỏ vào nồi cơm*
Theo nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học, thành phần của đậu đỏ chứa nhiều chất xơ làm giảm đáng kể lượng cholesterol trong máu trước khi cơ thể chúng ta kịp hòa tan chúng. Đây là chất xúc tác giúp nhuận tràng, lợi tiểu, giải độc, giảm huyết áp, điều tiết đường máu, đào thải độc tố, chất béo tốt hơn giúp bạn đánh bay mỡ thừa hiệu quả.

_

_
_Mỗi lần cắm cơm, bạn chỉ cần trộn gạo với đậu đỏ theo tỉ lệ 1:1, cứ 1 bát gạo bạn sẽ cho 1 bát đậu đỏ, trộn đều rồi vo sạch với nước và cắm như nấu cơm bình thường._

_

_
_Món cơm độn đậu đỏ này sẽ khiến bạn thỏa mãn cơn đói mà không lo tăng cân, ngược lại càng ăn nhiều bạn sẽ càng giảm được số cân nặng của mình._​
*3. Cho thêm bí đỏ vào nồi cơm*
Khi bạn cho bí đỏ vào nồi cơm sẽ làm gạo bị thay đổi thành phần hóa học đồng thời giảm lượng calo. Thành phần tinh bột vốn dễ hấp thu sẽ chuyển thành tinh bột khó hấp thu, làm gạo khó chuyển hóa thành đường glucose, do đó làm giảm đường huyết sau ăn, cũng như giảm lượng chất béo được tích trữ trong cơ thể. Chính vì thế mà nấu cơm với bí đỏ, càng ăn nhiều sẽ càng giúp bạn giảm cân.

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị*

2 bát gạo
1 thìa cà phê muối
1 quả bí đỏ gọt vỏ, thái miếng vuông
*Cách thực hiện:*




_Vo sạch gạo qua 2 hoặc 3 lần nước. Cho gạo vào nồi, đổ nước ngập mặt gạo rồi ngâm khoảng 30 phút._

_

_
_Trước khi nấu cơm, các bạn hòa tan muối rồi thêm muối loãng và bí đỏ vào nồi cơm, đun sôi, không đậy nắp._

_

_
_Sau đó, thấy nồi cơm sôi bùng lên thì hạ lửa rồi đậy vung và đun liu riu khoảng 15 phút. Tắt bếp, để nguyên 10 phút rồi dùng muôi xúc cơm hoặc đũa cả đảo đều cơm. Múc cơm ra bát và thưởng thức cùng các món mặn._​
Ngoài ra, để giảm cân, bạn có thể thay thế gạo trắng bằng gạo lứt, vừa giảm được cân, lại giải quyết được vấn đề thèm cơm. Anpha lipoic acid có nhiều trong tinh chất gạo lứt được gọi là antioxidant chuyển hóa vì nó tham gia vào quá trình chuyển hóa hydratcarbon và chất béo. Chất này làm giảm mỡ dự trữ, giảm béo thông qua sự tăng tự nhiên lượng glutation - một sản phẩm trung gian của insulin và liprin (hormone điều hòa trọng lượng cơ thể và mỡ dự trữ).




​Hàm lượng chất xơ có trong gạo lứt gấp 2 lần so với gạo thường, nên cơ thể bạn sẽ tiêu hóa chậm hơn và mang lại cảm giác no lâu. Đây chính là nguyên nhân quan trọng giúp bạn không có cảm giác thèm ăn vặt. Chất xơ từ gạo lứt khi đi qua đường ruột sẽ cuốn theo những chất độc bám cặn lâu ngày và thải độc theo đường bài tiết. Đó là lí do tại sao khi ăn cơm gạo lứt, bạn có cảm giác bụng rất nhẹ nhàng, dễ chịu. Sau một thời gian thấy số đo giảm đi đáng kể.

_

_
_Thay vì ăn cơm gạo trắng, bạn thay bằng gạo lứt và với chế độ ăn như bình thường._​
Chúc các bạn luôn xinh đẹp và tự tin với vóc dáng của mình.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

